# dry cough, swollen glands



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi;
When my GP called to tell me of my thyroid tests she placed me on Propranolol for heart palps. I have had a dry cough and swollen glands on one side of my neck for a month now...I can't remember if I had this before or right around the same time as starting the med.

I asked the pharmacist yesterday when I picked up my Methimazole if the Propranolol could cause the cough and he said no.

Is this related to Graves? 
Thanks!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a cough, also. It felt like there was a "tickle" in my chest. The cough stopped sometime after RAI.

Renee


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a sore throat for the first 2 months of taking Tapazole.

It could be a serious side effect so you need to have a CBC and liver function tests to rule that out.

It is more likely your thyroid reacting to the medication.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

talley said:


> Hi;
> When my GP called to tell me of my thyroid tests she placed me on Propranolol for heart palps. I have had a dry cough and swollen glands on one side of my neck for a month now...I can't remember if I had this before or right around the same time as starting the med.
> 
> I asked the pharmacist yesterday when I picked up my Methimazole if the Propranolol could cause the cough and he said no.
> ...


Methimazole
lymphadenopathy, and fever. http://www.drugs.com/sfx/methimazole-side-effects.html

There is no mention of a dry cough but that is not to say it's not possible.

Propranolol

Limited data have shown a mean fall in maximal midexpiratory flow rate (MMFR) during propranolol therapy relative to placebo in nine of ten patients whose lung function was assessed. Interestingly, the fall was not related to smoking or to atopic status, suggestive of resting beta-adrenergic bronchodilator activity in nonasthmatic subjects.

Non-selective beta-blockers, such as propranolol, are used with caution in patients with asthma and chronic obstructive pulmonary disease due to inhibition of bronchodilation.

Respiratory side effects include potential worsening of reactive airways diseases. Some large studies have shown that many patients, regardless of a history of lung disease, complain of dyspnea during propranolol monotherapy.

I think your pharmacist may be mistaken.

Maybe a call to your doctor come Monday would be a good idea?


----------

